# Help Me Out - Small(ish) Tube Amps



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey all,
Looking to try out some new amps, as even though I love my Laney LC30, I want something a little less powerful that I can look to crank a little more. Hoping for some suggestions around the 15 watt sort of range if anyone has any little amps that they really recommend! A couple I've considered are the Traynor YCV20 and the Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18 (I really like the power soak on this one), but I'm open to any suggestions, just looking for some amps to help me get a feel for what's out there. Thanks!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You didnt mention a budget or music style. There are kazillions. Even a 5 watter is pretty loud cranked to max.
Vox AC15 variant
Marshall 18W variant
Mesa TA15 does a lot of styles well
I like my recently acquired YBA-1 Tribute, it's about 40W but has a built in 5-stage attenuator, you can set it to 5 or 10W and it's great - a bit of a one trick pony, but a very good EQ section
Fender Pro Jr

man, I could keep listing amps for a long time


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I heard good things about the Fender Super Champ X2. Also Egnater Tweaker, Egnater Rebel 20.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

+1 on a 5 watt amp. I don't think you'd notice much of difference between 30 and 20.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm gassing for a Swart....

[video=youtube;e3g4cGmW6c0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3g4cGmW6c0[/video]


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a Class 5 Marshall and it is LOUD. At 5w, I always have it in low power mode. Ideally, I'd have an extra set of connectors to allow me to add an attenuator but for now, the low power mode works great. 
Are you looking for specific features or tone?

Another nice option is the Vox AC4C1 or even the Orange Tiny Terror.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont know any other amp that offers you this much for so little money. 

http://www.vhtamp.com/products/the-classic-series/the-classic-18


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Was doing the same thing for a while.
Looked at the Egnater Tweaker combo & the Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18.
I got the H&K because of the built in Red Box DI & power-soak.

Being able to play straight o mixer/headphones was a must for me.(kids asleep) Great for apartment & easy transport/store.

A little expensive but you can pick up a bargain on Kijiji or from the "Great Southern Land" (hello music has them cheaper for combo)

That & it glows blue & I got it for a steal.

I also really loved my Blackheart Lil'Giant. Had to sell it though for GAS.

What the amp style you want? Looking for something like the Laney?

British tones from the Blackheart.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't forget the Dr. Z Mini Z. Plenty of power and has a built in attenuator. Not a lot of heardoom but you can really crank it and get some great tones.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

5 Watts is what you want if you want the Voxy breakup at lower volume. You won't get much difference with 15 watts, maybe a little less headroom, but not much less. Think about an attenuator if you like your current amp.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i dont know any other amp that offers you this much for so little money.
> 
> http://www.vhtamp.com/products/the-classic-series/the-classic-18


What does it go for?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Depends on how much volume & headroom you need. Are you a pedal guy or do you want all of the grunt from the amp? I tend to prefer amps that don't have a master volume (MV amps are often too "fizzy" for my ear) & have been through a ton of amps trying to find "British crunch" at apartment-friendly volume levels. I've settled on a Vox AC4 head into a 212 cab, but trust me, even at the 1W setting it's surprisingly loud. 

I would look for a combo that has a 12" speaker or get a low-wattage head & run it into a cab. A decent 12" speaker cures the boxiness that plagues the majority of the "practice" amps (i.e. 5F1 Champ etc.) that are avail.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i dont know any other amp that offers you this much for so little money.
> 
> http://www.vhtamp.com/products/the-classic-series/the-classic-18


TGP generally raves about the Special 12 too. Last I read, they were generally saying to stay away from the R/T (Reverb/Trem) model, but the straight 12/20 is supposed to be hand wired, wicked good, and moddable easily should you desire. Look on ebay, they are like $450 I think (head only).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> +1 on a 5 watt amp. I don't think you'd notice much of difference between 30 and 20.


I have the 5 watt Kustom Defendor with the 1 x 12 Cab. There is no way I can crank that think in my house. It's just too loud. At half way it's as loud as I would want it.


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cant say enough about my 65 Amps Lil Elvis head and matching 2x12 cab.
12 watts with their Master Voltage so you can dial down to 2 watts....all class A and handwired.
Not he cheapest amp out there but "oh my dog" she sounds incredible!!!
Anyone that saw my "Happy Desk" thread will know that I've gone to the darkside with my Kemper but Lil Elvis would be like parting with a limb


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah yes, I did completely neglect to mention any type of style or budget, at all! My mistake, although the responses here have been awesome, thanks for that everyone! I was thinking that the difference between 30 and 20 watts wouldn't be too great, but wanted to explore what was out there with that as a sort of starting point, I hadn't really considered something like a 5 watt amp so that's something I will definitely check out! I wouldn't mind having the extra power "just in case"; that's why I really like the power soak on something like the H&K.

That VHT looks pretty sweet, and I'd love to try out the Marshall Class 5 as well. I seriously can't thank all of you guys enough, you've given me so many great places to start! I'll keep you all posted on this little journey.

bzrkrage: I saw a Tubemeister 18 on the local kijiji for 375.... kicking myself for not jumping on it as soon as I could. Damn!


----------



## Midlife_Crisis (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the Mesa TA-15 and it gets a thumbs up from me, the only downfall being the price but I've seen them used for as low as 600$. I guess you'd have to find a cab for it as well which also starts to run the price up. 

It also glows blue......


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Midlife_Crisis said:


> I have the Mesa TA-15 and it gets a thumbs up from me, the only downfall being the price but I've seen them used for as low as 600$.


The other downfall is that its a Mesa


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keefsdad said:


> What does it go for?


i've been watching the price climb for a year. a yr ago they were $400+taxes w/free shipping. 

http://www.amazon.com/VHT-Classic-1...qid=1369414771&sr=8-1&keywords=vht+classic+18


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

a little bigger than what youre looking for, but I wouldn't rule them out: http://www.mesaboogie.com/Product_Info/Rectifier_Series/Mini_Rectifier_25/miniRectifier25.html Orange makes some nice tiny amps too. But without a clue as to what kind of music its for, we're all just shooting the breeze.


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

I have an Orange Tiny Terror and I love it! I can't say enough good things about it!! It is 15\7 watts (el84's), and single channel. But I love the simplicity, and the fact that it takes pedals very well! And the best part it that you can pick them up used for about $400.
My main guitar is a Gibson SG Special (with humbuckers). I usually keep the amp on the 7 watt setting, and play through a 212 Marshall cab (loaded with a v30 and G12h 70th anniversary). I crank the master volume knob right up, crank the tone knob right up, and use the "gain" knob as a volume knob. I usually bring it right up to the point of breakup. This gets you some good power tube saturation, but easliy cleans up with your guitar volume knob.
However, the amp is still stupidly loud, even at the 7 watt setting... especially when you pair the amp up with efficient speakers. I can't really tell much noticable difference between the 7 and 15 watt setting. Maybe on the 15 watt setting you get a bit more headroom???
But this is my main amp, I use it live all the time and at home (sometimes... actually I usually play through a vox headphone amp at home so my wife and kids don't yell at me)! I have never been in a situation where I was underpowered (yet). I got a custom made headshell for it too, so it looks more like a traditional Orange amp. Without the headshell, it looked like a toaster sitting on top of my cab!!!!

You can hear \ see my amp in action here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHMvETk0QIc

Good luck on your tone quest!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

ssydor said:


> I have an Orange Tiny Terror and I love it! I can't say enough good things about it!! It is 15\7 watts (el84's), and single channel. But I love the simplicity, and the fact that it takes pedals very well! And the best part it that you can pick them up used for about $400.
> My main guitar is a Gibson SG Special (with humbuckers). I usually keep the amp on the 7 watt setting, and play through a 212 Marshall cab (loaded with a v30 and G12h 70th anniversary). I crank the master volume knob right up, crank the tone knob right up, and use the "gain" knob as a volume knob. I usually bring it right up to the point of breakup. This gets you some good power tube saturation, but easliy cleans up with your guitar volume knob.
> However, the amp is still stupidly loud, even at the 7 watt setting... especially when you pair the amp up with efficient speakers. I can't really tell much noticable difference between the 7 and 15 watt setting. Maybe on the 15 watt setting you get a bit more headroom???
> But this is my main amp, I use it live all the time and at home (sometimes... actually I usually play through a vox headphone amp at home so my wife and kids don't yell at me)! I have never been in a situation where I was underpowered (yet). I got a custom made headshell for it too, so it looks more like a traditional Orange amp. Without the headshell, it looked like a toaster sitting on top of my cab!!!!
> ...



That's a cool head cabinet you had made!


----------

